# The Betta Bowl



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not agree with EVERYTHiNG on this site, but overall it is nice if you are planning on starting a betta bowl! Some useful info!:-D
Betta In A Bowl - A Guide To Keeping And Caring For A Betta In A Fish Bowl


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was an interesting site. I think most people that keep their bettas in bowls, do so because they are small compared to an aquarium. But my 4 gallon isn't too much bigger, area-wise, than the gallon container my fish was in before. It's just taller. I'm not able to have 5 tanks with heaters, filters and all that stuff.There are people who have like a half dozen tanks (or more) of various sizes. Where do they put them all? When its your house, you can put tanks wherever you want. When you live with someone who doesn't share your passion for fish, you can't do what you want. :-( Oh, well, enough of my rambling. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! Don't really have room for a billion tanks, either but I can try to make room... Actually I was thinking If I added a filter and heater I could get like a cool shaped 5 or more gallon bowl at a craft store and do stuff with that... Maybe make it planted..... But I would get a heater and stuff!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they do have some cool bowls at craft stores. I had my first betta in a gallon vase that came from a craft place. They would have to have a wide enough mouth so you could fit your heater and filter in there.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

The other problem i have other than money and space is that my room has alot of moisture in the air already, and with brand new carpet/tank i can't really afford to have much water in my room (EI a few huge tanks... though wouldn't fit anways)...


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I have almost a half dozen tanks 

29 gallon soon to be planted community (I won't even start on the rant as to why it isn't set up yet!!)
15 gallon planted betta tank (getting the fish maybe today!)
10 gallon divided betta tank
5.5 gallon betta tank
10 gallon QT tank with 5 cories and MANY guppies being treated for IP

Every single one of them is in my bedroom which is maybe 10' X 11' O_O I have a tank on every wall except the one my bed is against!
But I have very few other materialistic things because I just don't care about gadgets and the like, so that's why there is enough room.
Umm, and can you tell what my favorite fish is?!

Ok, now I'm going to actually read the website!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Woah thats a lot fishy in your room lol! Kinda sounds like my room cept i have mostly furred in there,and then 2 fish tanks. Does it count that 2 of my furred are in fish tanks? Lol! My new fish is in my bathroom now..ran outta plugs in my room!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have no plugs at all left! I had to give up the one for my lamp near my bed as is! No more tanks in my room....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I need a power strip to accomodate my tank. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't have any filters yet *hmm thats another problem with the new tank... no outlets*
But i already have to have a surge protector thing that has 6 more outlets... and those are all used, and the other ones are all used  time for another surge protector


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a billion surge protecters, so outlets aren't a problem!!!!!! lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I may have one that my brother left. I'll have to look later. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

you can pick them up here for like $6... i have alot of outlets in my room, but no matter where i put my bed it takes up 2 of them. i think in my 11X11ish room i have like 6 outlets but only 4 are useable, and one is Behind the door! in this little section! stupid place if you ask me! so only 2 are easily available... no wait i must have 7 b/c i can use three, but one is kinda under my bed... *don't ask. its confusing*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My room is 13 by something but is wal to wall furniture. All my fish containers are on my dresser.I could get bigger tanks but then I would have to have fewer bettas.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

how many do you have drama?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

she has 5!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I have 4 beautiful boys and one beautiful girl.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol sounds about right. 
I will have three bettas and 3 dwarf puffers soon... and hopefully thousands of snails... bettas don't eat snails do they?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think so but I'm not 100% sure.Will the dwarf puffers eat snails?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Yep. they will eat the shell and all of smaller ones and just the snail out of larger ones. So i figured hey, almost free food for them...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Free food, that would be good. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen, are you planning on getting a dp? They take alot of care, but they are soooooo cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, I'm not gonna keep anything but bettas.  If I was gonna keep any other fish, I wouldn't mind trying cory catfish because they are so cute and fun to watch.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I didn't mean the bettas, I was just wandering. I think if I could choose my favorite betta tankmate it would be ottos! (but you need to wait at least 3.5 months for the tank to mature be4 adding them)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mind someday trying a female betta sorority.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

That would be really cool! Guess what!!! Ok, so you know my betta, Alfred has been sick for a while... Well He was looking better yesterday, and today I came home to......... A GIANT BUBBLE NEST!!!!! the first one in months!!!!!!!   I'm sooooooooooooooo HAPPY!!! (and apparently so is Alfred)! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

COOL! I'm so glad to hear that Alfred is feeling better.  and built a bubblenest to prove it. YAY!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya! Thanks! I will have to get pictures! His fins are looking SOOOO much better! I don't think they will ever get quite back to normal, hes been through ALOT! but idc how he looks, I'm just glad hes feeling well, and hes always gonna be the prettiest fishy I no! lol.. I spiol him so much! Finally hes getting better and its paying off!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's getting a lot of tlc from you.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, yep! Thats the way I like it! He does, too! He is looking great today tho! Very exited for little Alfred!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope to see pics of Alfred soon!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

yay!


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 1, 2009)

Our betta was in water temp around 70 degrees which is a little to cool He wasn't that active. We heated his water to about 75, he is a lot more active anymore. Bettas are tropical fishes and need warm water to live and play in.

Betta Fish Care - Female Betta Fish - Male Betta Fish - breeding Betta Fish


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! good point! My bettas are in heated, filtered 3 gallon tanks!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one in a heated 4 gallon. He's very active and seems to like all the room. The temperature is at 78.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

my bettas also have 78 degree temps!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I could move it to 80 but I think he's fine with 78.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Mine gets all pale if his temp goes under 76, or over 80. Hes so picky! My other one could care less!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, they CAN be picky. lol


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! But you gotta love them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, their personalities make them so loveable.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

yep! I wish they weren't so hardy tho... They are too hardy for their own good! Just bcuz they CAN survive in terrible conditions with a cup of water doesn't mean the HAVE to!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats true.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

of course I do like that I don't kill them, and they are happy in most water conditions! (well, every betta on earth exept Alfred) lol


----------

